#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Φόρουμ

## Xάρης

Ένα πολύ όμορφο και ενδιαφέρον φόρουμ ποικίλης ύλης είναι το:



Για την ακρίβεια πρόκειται για μια πύλη με ειδήσεις, φόρουμ, ιστολόγια, αρχεία (downloads), συνδέσμους (links), αγγελίες και διαδικτυακά παιχνίδια (arcades) για ένα ευχάριστο διάλειμμα.

----------

